# Coyotes and beagles



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Around late October this year I had our beagle out running some rabbits and all of a sudden I heard all these coyotes yipping and barking. They sounded REALLY close. Mason was on a track at the time and I'm guessing that they were only about 40 yards on the other side of him. Sounded like there was a whole pack of them. I ran in there after the dog hollering as loud as I could for him - partly because I was a little scared and was hoping to scare off the 'yotes. Will a pack of coyotes attack a beagle running a rabbit? Is it kinda like what the wolves are doing in the U.P?


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

A coyote will kill and eat your beagle if givin the chance.

I know of several that have been killed over the last few years.

I came very close to loosing one of mine a year ago.

If you are running in the evening you have to be extremly carefull in some area's.

A dog wearing a bell seems to keep them away a little longer but it's not fool proof.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I am sure others will have some life experiences to share with you, but yes coyotes will turn a beagle into a snack.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That's a little scary. I'll be sure to keep a bell on him when we run him. Even if it's not fool proof, I guess it can't hurt and it's better than nothing. 

It was a morning run when that happend.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i read somewhere that some of the hound hunters in the u.p. are putting bandanas on there dogs that have some strong human scent on them. some are even urinating on the bandana. supposedly if the wolves smell it they will stay away from the dogs from fear of humans. this tactic might work for beagles and coyotes too. i personally think that a bell would work but it is another idea. 

later, dave


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

They know there gonna get it if you are close. Those yotes aren't stupid.


But in the evening the are very brave in some places.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I didn't even have a gun on me. This spot where we run is behind this older ladies house, and we don't plan on shooting any rabbits behind there. Just use it for practice.


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

They are not afraid of people in a populated area.
I own 8 acre's, all the neighbors have 1 to 5 acres, setting on the porch one evening and my little malteese 8 pounds had just been on the edge of my property line about 200 feet from my porch, a guy I know drove in so she ran to the porch and not a few minutes later (this was 2 hours before sunset) a coyote walked into my yard where my little dog had just been, my friend said what kind of dog is that and I turned and here was a coyote, we were talking loud and it was only about 150 feet away and it walked down the side of my house and just looked at us, I ran in the house and grabbed a .22 and went out the back door and misjudged the distance, I thought it was about 100 yards or more, I shot 3 shots all the gun had over its back, the coyote ran about a 100 yards and stoped and stood there looking at me. I have seen them in my back yard which is 800 feet deep, I bought a .223 since that day to reach out and touch them, the only good thing is there were about 12 to 16 wild cats, 3 lived in a ground hole accross the street, well in a month or 2 they were all gone.
There was a good storey on the maricle pets.
In the east I believe it was Mass a lady let her small dog about 12 to 14 pounds out to pee, they had heard coyotes howling at night, they lived near a bigger city on 5 acre's, she heard the dog yelp as if it was in pain, her and the husbad rushed out and the dog was gone, they searched the woods and every where, they could here a coyote howling not far away, after a hour of searching they gave up thinking the dog was dead, when they got in front of the garage they heard a whimpering, they called his name and he came out from under a parked car, they carried him inside and he was bleeding. 
It turned out they surmised the reason the dog got away was that they had a shock collar on that helped protect his neck from the teeth of the coyote and they had that electric wire buried under the ground to keep their dog in, well the coyote was probably carrying the small dog by the neck with his teeth on that collar, when it reached the wire buried and tried to cross the wire buried in the ground the collar shocked him threw his teeth and he droped the dog and ran off.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I run with a guy near Perry/Morrice and we've had coyotes come in and bark at our dogs. We were running with bells on too so that doesn't affect them much. We ended up pulling our dogs up out of there and moved locations. Haven't had any bother me around home yet.


----------

